
The U.S. Can Get Julian Assange - ryanlol
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-u-s-can-get-julian-assange-1495403122?mod=e2tw
======
justaaron
So the WSJ seeks to bring the 4th estate under control of the other 3?

Below pathetic. Law and (dis)order above all.

